# Moritzchen has reached his excellent 2000 posts!!!!



## Fernita

*Queridísimo Moritzchen: te felicito por tus maravillosos 2000 posts, inteligentes, divertidos y tan útiles para todos. Con todo mi cariño, te agradezco tus observaciones y tu amistad.  *
*¡¡¡¡MUCHAS FELICITACIONES Y GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! *
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades mi querido y muy admirado Moritzchen!!!
Me uno a los merecidos elogios que te dedica Fernita.   Te has ganado un puesto de honor en este foro por tus aportes tan valiosos donde demuestras no sólo tus vastos conocimientos sino también tu innata cortesía.

Aprovecho para agradecerte todas las veces que has ayudado a esta cubana un poquito despistada con un toque de buen humor y la mejor voluntad del mundo.

¡Que vengan muchos aportes más!!!
Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Moritzchen

Muchas gracias a las dos. Pero es difícil ser felicitado por hacer algo que me divierta tanto. Si bien aprendemos y ayudamos, también pasa que vamos descubriendo la personalidad de aquellos que nos acompañan en el foro y eso también es interesante. les mando un besote grandote a las dos, una en la fría Buenos Aires y a la otra en la soleadad Miami.


----------



## Rayines

Moritzchen said:


> Muchas gracias a las dos. Pero es difícil ser felicitado por hacer algo que me divierta tanto. Si bien aprendemos y ayudamos, también pasa que vamos descubriendo la personalidad de aquellos que nos acompañan en el foro y eso también es interesante. les mando un besote grandote a las dos, una en la fría Buenos Aires y a la otra en la soleadad Miami.


¡¡Me pliego a las felicitaciones, Moritzchen!!* No nos hemos cruzado tan a menudo, pero he leído algunos buenos mensajes tuyos.  *


----------



## Eugin

¡Y sí que está fría Buenos Aires en estas últimas semanas de invierno, Moritzchen!!! 


El hecho de que te diviertas "posteando" en el foro, no desmerece la particularidad de que tus posts son siempre precisos, muy informativos y muy amables. Siempre aprendo contigo, Moritz, y te agradezco por ello, de todo corazón .


Admiro tu dominio del inglés; eres una fuente de inspiración para llegar a dominarlo como vos algún día!!!!!  

*FELICITACIONES POR ESTOS 2.OOO POSTS, Y POR FAVOR, ¡SIGUE BRINDANDONOS TODA TU SABIDURIA Y BUENA ONDA!!!! *

* Un abrazo fuerte para tí, MUCHAS GRACIAS!!  *


----------



## aleCcowaN

*Sí, aquí está frío y ventoso, pero eso no destempla de ninguna manera las calurosas felicitaciones que te envío, amigazo, por tus 2000 posts tan excelentes, que si no son "con la justa", le pegan en el poste. Y como si esto fuera poco, esas chispas de buen humor. ¡Sos un ídolo! ¡Aguante Moritzchen!*


----------



## danielfranco

¡Quiúbole, ese Moritz, ya llegastes a los dos mil!
Munchas felicidades y feliz postiversario. Que haya munchos más, ¿sale y vale?


----------



## heidita

Moritzchen, hier darf Deutsch gesprochen werden. Ein deutscher Name!

Me parece que no, a pesar del nombre alemán, no se habla alemán en tus posts, ¡qué perdida para el foro alemán!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Felitzi, spezo malti.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Moritzchen!*

Espero poder seguir colaborando contigo por mil más posts.


----------



## ordequin

*Zorionak zuri, Moritzchen! *(Tranquilo, qué a pesar de cómo suena, sólo quiere decir "felicidades para ti", ).

Me sumo a estas felicitaciones, ya que me has sacado de más de un apuro en el foro de inglés, estando por ello muy agradecida.
Estoy deseando poder coincidir más contigo, para poder también disfrutar de ese buen humor, que quienes te conocen bien, aseguran te caracteriza.

*¡A por los 3000, con alegría!!!*


----------



## loladamore

¿Cómo? ¡Si apenas el otro día te felicité por tus 1000! ¡Muchas felicidades de nuevo!

Tomaré tu consejo e iré a incrustarme astillas debajo de las uñas.

¡*Salud*!


----------



## Moritzchen

Aside from thanking each and everyone of you, and being that I am among friends, I dare ask: we usually find people who are desperate to find the deep metaphysical meaning of Shakira's last song, those who need some help in doing their homework, but, and by now you know how cynical I can be, have you found that there is a different breed of members who come to this forum as an alternative to crossword puzzles? 
Anyway, thank you all for keeping me on the straight and narrow translationwise.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Bravo! Moritzchen me alegra ver que ya eres uno de los afortunados dosmilñeros, Y pues bueno esperemos que así como han sido estos 2000 haya otros 2000 más de igual calidad, dinamismo y ganas de ayudar.
Bravo otra vez y te mando un calurosa abrazo desde tierras aztecas.


----------



## natasha2000

Happy postiversary, Moritzen!

You're right. There is a different breed, indeed!


----------



## América

*FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS*


----------



## oriental

Moritzchen said:


> Aside from thanking each and everyone of you, and being that I am among friends, I dare ask: we usually find people who are desperate to find the deep metaphysical meaning of Shakira's last song, those who need some help in doing their homework, but, and by now you know how cynical I can be, have you found that there is a different breed of members who come to this forum as an alternative to crossword puzzles?
> Anyway, thank you all for keeping me on the straight and narrow translationwise.


 
Hey!
five letters, starts with an "a" and finishes with "at home" .....
You and those two others of your acolytes bring the wine!!!
Don't mind if you are cynical or not... *BRING THE WINE... *

Ché, si tengo errores, por favor corregilos, aprendo gratis !!!!!!


----------



## elprincipeoigres

Enhorabuena por todos estos posts.
Foreros como tú nos sacan de dudas siempre.
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades, Moritzchen.
​


----------



## lapachis8

Moritzchen,
¡Órale con tus 2000! Así se puso cuando supo que no te gusta su profundidad, je, je, je.
Gracias por tus posts.
saludos 
lapachis8


----------



## frida-nc

Moritzchen,
¿¡Pero quéééééééééé!?
Si vas tan rápido, no podremos felicitarte por jadeante.  Ahuh,ahuh! Ya estas medio en camino para 3000......
*************
But you are the one who keeps us all smiling.  Thank you for that, as well as for your excellent command of languages! 
Take care and see you around!
frida


----------

